# Went for a walk with the dogs



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We snapped some pictures of our crew enjoying their walk in the bush today. Thought we would share them with you


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

they look like they are having such a great time.

And you've motivated me. I'm going to take Rebel out even though that wind is driving me CRAZY! If boxers can do it in the snow, I can do it in the wind.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous and look like they're having an absolute blast! Great action shots!
So funny to see photos taken from all over the world with the different weather. I took my dogs walking yesterday wearing a tank top and was sweating.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

xellil said:


> they look like they are having such a great time.
> 
> And you've motivated me. I'm going to take Rebel out even though that wind is driving me CRAZY! If boxers can do it in the snow, I can do it in the wind.


Wind drives me pretty crazy too, today was brisk but at least we didnt have the wind. It was 1C which is approx. 34F My guys certainly enjoyed themselves 



Donna Little said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous and look like they're having an absolute blast! Great action shots!
> So funny to see photos taken from all over the world with the different weather. I took my dogs walking yesterday *wearing a tank top* and was sweating.


:ban:

Ya I dont think your littles would like our Canadian weather, lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They look so happy with that Jolly ball. Maybe I should get one for Dozer...hmm....Look what you did twoisplenty....lol!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------

